# Trying to decide...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just checked out a RRA midlength quadrail AR - Still debating... I love the look of an AR, and was planning to get one soon. But when I hold it, it just doesn't feel as comfortable as the PS90.

Might be because the PS90 is my first rifle. But, it isn't as comfortable to hold other rifles as it is to hold the PS90.

I do have a friend locally who has an AR - if we can ever work out our scheduled... I will definetly wait to try his before I make my final decision. He doesn't have a quad rail on his, but it will still be close enough for me to decide...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just checked out a RRA midlength quadrail AR - Still debating... I love the look of an AR, and was planning to get one soon. But when I hold it, it just doesn't feel as comfortable as the PS90.
> 
> Might be because the PS90 is my first rifle. But, it isn't as comfortable to hold other rifles as it is to hold the PS90.
> 
> I do have a friend locally who has an AR - if we can ever work out our scheduled... I will definetly wait to try his before I make my final decision. He doesn't have a quad rail on his, but it will still be close enough for me to decide...


I think I understand about your comfort statement but (JMO) In our not so grand future I would be more concerned with longer range accuracy and power.(The AR will be better at both than the PS90) .Then ya have some of both worlds, the ps90 for up close and dirty and the AR to "reach out and touch someone":mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep! The 9mm is about done at 50yds but that AR can reach out there. I shot the 9mm AR about two weeks ago and it was a blast. Friend has AR-15 and were going out in a week or so and fire it. Man I can't wait.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, with the right ammo, the PS90 can go to 200 meters. But, w/ an EOtech, shooting very accurately past 100 yards gets tough. I'm sure I could probably hit a silhouette SOMEPLACE on the target w/ an eotech at 150 yards, but I don't know about past that point. I think ya need a magnified scope to take advantage of the AR's longer distance. 

It's where ya keep your offhand on the AR that makes it rather uncomfortable to me. I love the design of the PS90 and where I have my left hand at when holding it.

I was contemplating selling my USPc and getting an AR sooner, and also having money to also get another Eotech for it right away. But for now, I think I will wait until I shoot a friend's here locally.

If I don't get an AR, I really am not sure what I will do with the cash. I want a target 22, but that is cheap. And, while I KINDA like the FNP9, I am not sure I really need another pistol... Hmmmm....

I wish someone else would make a 9mm carbine, similar to the Storm, but with some differences. When is this mythical Glock carbine coming?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Just a note.. the "evil" forward pistol grip cures that feeling you are talking about:mrgreen:

And it might be I just a have little better eyesight than others but I can consistantly hit COM on silouhettes at 200 yds + with my bushnell gen III.(my brother and I were out doing just that last w/e. we zeroed at 25,50 100yds, and then burned 200 rnds at silhouettes at 200 yds.) Reminded me of Qualifing with the M16 in the 
Army and USAF at 50,100,200 and 400 meters with just the peeps. It was a blast!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Just a note.. the "evil" forward pistol grip cures that feeling you are talking about:mrgreen:


I know. But it is still further forward. I tilted my hand to simulate where the grip would be.

Maybe if I put it all the way closest to me, that might help simulate it a bit more (as far back as the quadrail would allow)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I looked at the AR's again today - I think if I get one and put a forward grip on the quad rail - but put it all the way towards me as it can go _ I will like that. Not as much as the PS90, but I will like it.

So, I'll probably be buying one as soon as I can save the rest....


----------

